# should weed be leagl



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

please put why you chose your answer

i loves the stuff


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not sure what "leagl" means but I think it should be legalized


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I am not sure what "leagl" means but I think it should be legalized
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... you beat me to it...

i guess that weed is doing this guy well...


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

its doing too well


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Legalizing (or decriminalizing - there's a huge difference between the two) has its advantages, but also its setbacks.
Making things illegal never stopped anything, but lifting all restrictions can also be irresponsible.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that would be nice, no more sneeking around n sh*t. ahah well if they made it 18 and older only i would still be fuked. haha but all the bootleggers would be pist.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I think decriminalization is the first step, legalization is the goal. Once legalized crops can recieve better quality control,a be taxed by the government. As long as the taxes are reasonable (for my sake) i think it's a win/win situation for everyone.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Legalizing (or decriminalizing - there's a huge difference between the two)
> [snapback]1069771[/snapback]​


What is the difference ?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Of course it should be legalized. No body ever died of smokin' to much weed. It would take out a lot of criminal activity too. IMO its a win-win situation.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I tihnk it should, even though I dont smoke anymore.
Just like Cigg.s are ad Alcohol is.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Legal but regulated in a similar way to Alcohol&#8230;and as for the taxes, adopt horticulture as your new hobby


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

this is the point cigs and booze kills every day but how many deaths a year is there from weed maybe from dealer to dealer but thats it and they prob killed each other cos of smack :laugh:


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

yes me and bobbie think it should be all good for people to smoke


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

I tihnk thats just around the corner here in Canada.

--Dan


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

now im spoilt for choice canada or amsterdam


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i was thinking about it. Could you imagine all the pot heads walking around. My school would be even worse then it is now. But i love watching people when there high. haha


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i think it should be legal, when you think about it getting a dime bag has become cheaper and easier to get than getting prescriptions and medicine from the pharmacy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NO, we are bad enough with people drunk driving. We dont need any more people driving around loaded on weed...and it causes cancer+memory loss.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think it matters right now, you can get it anywere.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

as the world we live in is full of crap in the air any ways so you would have more chance of getting cancer living in a town or city than smoking 
or smoke it pure no tobacco
and memory loss nowt wrong with.......erm.... o yeah that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Legalizing (or decriminalizing - there's a huge difference between the two)
> ...


Legalizing makes the possession of it, regardless of quality or amount, legal. It also allows trading the stuff, not just possession for personal use.
Decriminalizing is turning your head away from people owning small quantities, for personal use. So basically an in-between solution.

In Holland, people can own and harvest up to - I think - half a dozen plants, or own up to - again, I think: these quantities exceed what I'll ever have at any given moment - 5 grams of weed legally. Any more, and you can be arrested for illegal drug possession.
Also, whatever you have, plants or the product itself, it's solely for personal usage - trading it is a crime.

I'm not sure if decriminalising is the correct term: it's just something I came across in similar threads (and used as opposed to legal or illegal).


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont think it matters right now, you can get it anywere.
> [snapback]1069969[/snapback]​


True.









Anyway, I don't need government permission to do or not do something. I don't seek permission either.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> i was thinking about it. Could you imagine all the pot heads walking around. My school would be even worse then it is now. But i love watching people when there high. haha
> [snapback]1069950[/snapback]​


No, it wouldnt be like that. It's illegal to be drunk in public, or at school, so people would be charged if they were high in public.



Fido said:


> NO, we are bad enough with people drunk driving. We dont need any more people driving around loaded on weed...and it causes cancer+memory loss.
> [snapback]1069962[/snapback]​










Do you know what alcohol does? A lot worse than weed. No I drink, but dont smoke up, and even I know its bad for me, but for some people its just a way of life...part of the culture, and traditions.

Although there would be a lot of idiots abusing it



























--Dan


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

YES offcourse what,s wrong with weed nothing !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Oh, OK. In that case it's already been decriminilized in Alaska and I think some other US states (maybe Oregon) - where there is no penalty for posession of small amounts

In Alaska, you can own less than 4 oz. in your house without any sort of penalty

This page has all the U.S. state laws covering marijuana:

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> [snapback]1069979[/snapback]​


On the edge, but very funny


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

love the pic
View attachment 65633


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


12 states where it's decriminalized (California included) - never knew that









Decriminalizing is great news for people that use it, but it's still not a perfect solution. To name a few issues: our Dutch coffee shops (hash bars) need to be supplied, but who could possibly own enough legally to supply those shops? Large-scale production here is illegal, and in fact, the amount of weed the shops keep in stoarge easily exceeds the legal amounts as well - so it's an uncomfortable status quo between legal and illegal, raising many questions, and keeping many opportunities for organized crime open.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

at thend of the day weed is a money tree the same as tobaco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.
> [snapback]1070000[/snapback]​


Proof?








I doubt anyone buys that because you say so...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.
> ...


Are you crazy! Its Fido we're talking about here! I have never once doubted anything he's said!









--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.
> [snapback]1070000[/snapback]​


well it says 28.5 grams or less is a misdemeanor that constitutes a $100 fine


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

what about some qaulity bud shots
my mother wants one for her front window :laugh:


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i think they should make it leagal so
people stop complaining about it not 
beaing leagal


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


But do the Dutch authorities really actively pursue marijuana trade or just close their eyes on it ? Do you hear in your local news a lot about suppliers getting busted for selling large (or any) quantities ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Some of the medical Dank out there and the headstash that I have right now are really good ..........









**Wink Wink Bubba**


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.
> ...





DannyBoy17 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...





Jewelz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > That map is old and wrong. Federal law over rides state law. And in Cali weed is illegal.
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2005/LAW/06/06/scotus.m...a.ap/index.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> But do the Dutch authorities really actively pursue marijuana trade or just close their eyes on it ? Do you hear in your local news a lot about suppliers getting busted for selling large (or any) quantities ?
> [snapback]1070019[/snapback]​


The authorities spend a lot of money, manpower and other resources in hunting down private 'plantations' (usually a basement, attic or shed in the garden) - wheter it's for the sake of bringing down those people, or because it's a public danger (illegal tapping of electricity, fire hazard) I don't know. Also, from time to time your read about confiscations of large amounts of weed or hash.
Also, customs pursue drug tourists from abroad (Germany, Belguim, but mainly France), as that's a large-scale problem in the border area's - tourists cause disturbances, they buy stuff that is illegal in their own country, etc.

But all in all, it's all very sketchy and hardly transparant - I for one don't know where the weed I buy comes from a legit or criminal source.
I think the authorities are on it, but I doubt the police itself really knows the right answer to every situation: if a hash bar gets its stuff from an illegal source, does it make the bar illegal? If the provider is legal, but the hash bar illegal, can the supplier be arrested? And you can think of many similar dillema's and questions...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Some of the medical Dank out there and the headstash that I have right now are really good ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


what on earth does that have to do with anything ? I am not talking about medical marijuana - I am talking about posession of small quantities for personal reason, which is just a small $100 fine in your state and not a crime at all in Alaska


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

how can ne1 say these are naught things





























View attachment 65634

View attachment 65635

View attachment 65636


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > But do the Dutch authorities really actively pursue marijuana trade or just close their eyes on it ? Do you hear in your local news a lot about suppliers getting busted for selling large (or any) quantities ?
> ...


Oh, I see, thanks. I really thought that Holland's drug laws were more lenient than that.. how interesting


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz , lets take a trip to the Dam ...

Bubbas coming too


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Jewelz , lets take a trip to the Dam ...
> 
> Bubbas coming too
> 
> ...


aww man, I already quit sometime ago


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lol i can see this thread goin on for days, and zombie's pics got my mouth watering


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Oh, I see, thanks. I really thought that Holland's drug laws were more lenient than that.. how interesting
> [snapback]1070067[/snapback]​


Yeah, many think that...









It is very lenient as far as private individuals are concerned (which is the main goal of decriminalisation), but other than that, laws about weed may be more confusing here than elsewhere (as said, it's a weird mixture of legal and illegal components).


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

legalize
isnt this america the land of the free?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I think it should be legalized, but regulated by the government.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Short answer...N0

Long answer....Yes w/ limitations.

Long Answer:
I beleive people should have the right to do whatever the hell they feel like...*as long as it does not harm any other living creature(human or animal).*

If Joe Blow wants to get high his whole damn life...but does it in the privacy of his own home...then so be it. That doesn't bother me...Its when you have to see it...Its in resturants...Its on street corners...the smoke is in your face...etc...When it bothers me.

I think everything should be legal as long as you are only harming and bothering yourself in your own privacy. Let the idiot snort crack for all I care...as long he only harms himself...and doesn't affect others...Hey its your life...f*ck it up all you want.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

heres my opinion.....

legalize it, tax it, improve our schools with the $$$


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whats the point of improving schools when most students will be stoned...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> legalize
> isnt this america the land of the free?
> [snapback]1070111[/snapback]​


No.

Seriously, smoke weed if you want. You don't need *permission* from the US government or any government. 
It is easy to acquire, so legalization isn't necessary if one knows what the f*ck they're doing.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol, I love this argument. It should be legalized, I forget who but believe it was lousi and clark who found the indians who grew tobacco, if they would've gone north they would have found the indians who smoke weed instead thus, it would be the mainstay today and not tobacco. I think it's illogical to say that if I can pull leaves off of a maple tree and smoke it it's totally leagal, dumb, but none the less legal. But a certain plant I can't do this too. It's literally illegal to add fire to the leaf and inhale........so dumb in my eyes lol. Alcohol is legal??? hmmm well, people cause fights, robb, basically become violent on this drug in particular and also leads to DV's (domestic violence) I've NEVER heard of anyone beating there wife, robbing a liquor store, or basically becoming violent in any manor on weed. If the government could figure out a way to tax it, it WOULD be legal but.........since that would almost be impossible on they scale they wish it will remain illegal. Hell, weed is still legal in small amounts in alaska. I can have up to an ounce in my abode and there isn't sh*t the law can do about it







Out in public though........lol Anywhoo, just like anything else in life. If the government can't tax it...........it's generally illegal


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I know that everybody has already pointed out the spelling error, but check it out... the guy can spell "Cannabis" but can't spell "Legal."

There's already enough stupidity and laziness in this country, we don't need to make it worse than it is.
Therefore I voted a definite "No."
Sheesh.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I know that everybody has already pointed out the spelling error, but check it out... the guy can spell "Cannabis" but can't spell "Legal."
> 
> There's already enough stupidity and laziness in this country, we don't need to make it worse than it is.
> Therefore I voted a definite "No."
> ...


Lol that's a mindset and is not changed by the drug THC lol. If someone is going to smoke they're going to smoke. Just like they outlaw certain guns and the guys that wanna rob you will get them cause they're called CRIMINALs. Laws don't prevent jack to criminals.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I know that everybody has already pointed out the spelling error, but check it out... the guy can spell "Cannabis" but can't spell "Legal."
> 
> There's already enough stupidity and laziness in this country, we don't need to make it worse than it is.
> Therefore I voted a definite "No."
> ...


That's funny - I've met plenty hardworking intelligent people who got stoned

How about we ban all other things that people generally attribute to stupidity and laziness ?

- video games
- any fattening food/snacks
- televison
- weekends ( a lot less opportunity to be stupid and lazy if you work a 7-day week)
- transportation (sure it's a pain in the ass to walk everywhere but we don't want to be lazy now, do we ?)

you get the picture..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > I know that everybody has already pointed out the spelling error, but check it out... the guy can spell "Cannabis" but can't spell "Legal."
> ...










preach on reverend!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, so, you've met "Plenty intelligent hardworking people who got stoned."
(I'm not gonna bash you for the grammatical errors in that sentence...)

"Intelligence" is relative.
In case you don't understand what I mean by that, it means that it is _comparable_.
Somebody that appears to be a genius to you may very well appear to be quite the idiot to me. It's all _relative_.

Personally, I haven't met very many potheads that were "Highly motivated" people. Most of them I have run into were just a step behind where they could have been had they not toasted their brains on 'da herb.'

Again, this is merely my observation and opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...





waspride said:


> pity reply
> [snapback]1070492[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

everyone makes spelling mistakes sorry mr perfect

weed dont make you dumb i become a full time stoner 3 years ago so im happy with my job and my life

peeps that say its bad never done it blair'bush have these 2 ever done it NO because they are scared to feel the lighter side of life

i know lets go drink lots of booze start fights put a few peeps in hospital smash a few windows its great when p*ssed and then we can all feel sh*tty in the morning spew our guts up hell if we do it for a few year we could nacker our liver up this sounds great







miles better than weed


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I think it should be legal. WHY not they made alcohol .


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Okay, so, you've met "Plenty intelligent hardworking people who got stoned."
> (I'm not gonna bash you for the grammatical errors in that sentence...)
> 
> "Intelligence" is relative.
> ...


I see ya never met Harley then ...







(Guess im an exception )


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

zombie said:


> i know lets go drink lots of booze start fights put a few peeps in hospital smash a few windows its great when p*ssed and then we can all feel sh*tty in the morning spew our guts up hell if we do it for a few year we could nacker our liver up this sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marijuana Use like any *drug* has effects on health and moods just like alcohol and tobacco. I drink, but I don't smash windows and sh*t. Effects on emotions and moods are different depending on the user of any drug; including pot.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I think decriminalization is the first step, legalization is the goal. Once legalized crops can recieve better quality control,a be taxed by the government. As long as the taxes are reasonable (for my sake) i think it's a win/win situation for everyone.
> [snapback]1069778[/snapback]​


nicely put.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

First off, people who drink and smash windows, break into houses, and steal stuff while drunk would have done that sober anyways. The alchol has no factor in this, its the way the person acts, and resorts to the way they where brought up/raised.

I drink, do I go smash windows, or steal stuff and run around naked while drunk?... NO!. Its the way I was brought up, and I respect others property.

So dont say alcohol causes many problems, because it doesn't. Its the person, not the intoxicated person, therefor, alcohol has no problem to the people who use it correctly.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

of course


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

One curious fact though You CAN overdose on alcohol and many legal drugs and the result is death. However you CANNOT physically smoke so much weed in a sitting to die. The only method I know of would be to inject a serious amount to overdose on weed.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Jewelz , lets take a trip to the Dam ...
> 
> Bubbas coming too
> 
> ...


We would need to Go in November Canabis Fest.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > I know that everybody has already pointed out the spelling error, but check it out... the guy can spell "Cannabis" but can't spell "Legal."
> ...


Speak on it my #REMOVED# speak on it!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz , lets take a trip to the Dam ...
> ...


I'm in


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I say nay. Why? Because car accidents would be more common, which wouldnt be a good thing. Just look at accidents caused by alcohol.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, but it's illegal to drive while intoxicated that wouldn't change one bit if made legal. When you drive high you're more likely to drive really slow lol than anything else. Not only that but when you're high you aren't suffering from blurred vision such as alcohol nor do you have the same amount of a slow response. Might be a slower respons but not as much as alcohol.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

This question has, and always will bother me. The question should not be "should weed be legal" it should be "should weed be illegal". Unless there is a demonstrable reason that something is a public safety threat, the government has no business telling you you should not do something. In a free society we should not have to justify pursuing our own desires and wants, the government should have to justify taking those away. Imagine if you had to plead a case to read a book or make love to your wife and have the government pass judgement on whether they want to allow you the basic freedom of pursuing your own wants. That is not a free society, and it is a mockery of a free society we live in as long as you have to plead and make an argument to do something the government has no business telling you you can not do.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not a war on drugs, it's a war on personal freedom.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

yes it should


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Okay, so, you've met "Plenty intelligent hardworking people who got stoned."
> (I'm not gonna bash you for the grammatical errors in that sentence...)


Thanks . So I meant "plenty of intelligent hard working people". I am not going to bash you for being anal retentive.



> "Intelligence" is relative
> 
> In case you don't understand what I mean by that, it means that it is _comparable_.
> Somebody that appears to be a genius to you may very well appear to be quite the idiot to me. It's all _relative_.


 I agree. Conversely, someone may appear to be a genius to you and a complete idiot to me. Your point is ?



> Personally, I haven't met very many potheads that were "Highly motivated" people. Most of them I have run into were just a step behind where they could have been had they not toasted their brains on 'da herb.'
> 
> Again, this is merely my observation and opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't know any potheads you may have met so I can't argue. Is it possible that each time you met someone who appeared to be lazy and stupid to you, you automatically placed them in that category ? Is it possible that they would have been stupid and lazy regardless of whether they had ever touched the stuff ? Speaking for myself, even though I don't smoke anymore, or do it veryyyy rarely- I did it in my college years, and was able to graduate on time, and get a good job. It never stopped me from pursuing my other hobbies, either.

But you know , all that doesn't even matter. Suppose you are right, and pot causes people to be lazy, stupid, etc.. Is being stupid and lazy against the law ? Like I said earlier, if you want to see laziness and stupidity go away, might as well ban television, fattening food and all the other wonderful stuff I mentioned a few replies ago.


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

zombie said:


> please put why you chose your answer
> 
> i loves the stuff
> 
> ...


i almost put "no" because i was like this dude must have smoked himself stupid(leagl?)....







but i smoke bud too....so of course i voted yes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

zombie said:


> everyone makes spelling mistakes sorry mr perfect
> 
> weed dont make you dumb i become a full time stoner 3 years ago so im happy with my job and my life
> 
> ...


Oh god, you've done a wonderful job of proving my point.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so, you've met "Plenty intelligent hardworking people who got stoned."
> ...


Being lazy and stupid is not against the law.
It IS a pity however, that I have to help support the lazy-assed dumbshits with my tax dollar via welfare.

Anyway, I'm not gonna argue on it anymore... I used to smoke more pot than you could shake a stick at... so "touche."
You have your opinion, I have mine...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Being lazy and stupid is not against the law.
> It IS a pity however, that I have to help support the lazy-assed dumbshits with my tax dollar via welfare.
> [snapback]1070762[/snapback]​


Lazy assed dumbshits who sit around watching television, buying sh*t from wallmart, eating fast food and buying video games are the consumers who keep the economy going so you can be employed and paying tax dollars at all. You should be thanking them, if people decided they were going to get off their asses and cook their own meals, stop watching television and go play sports, go for walks or actually talk with each other instead of being consumers who exist solely to buy things your ass would be flat f*cking broke.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> It IS a pity however, that I have to help support the lazy-assed dumbshits with my tax dollar via welfare.
> 
> [snapback]1070762[/snapback]​


Hey now, if you want to get rid of the welfare system or at least reform it - I am with you 100 %. I don't like paying taxes to support lazy asses welfare anymore than you do, trust me

Finally - you say you used to do it - you are not a lazy-assed dumbshit on wefare, are you ?

I rest my case


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think no, making it legel takes some of the fun out of it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I think no, making it legel takes some of the fun out of it
> [snapback]1071010[/snapback]​


You're damn right. People need to stop wanting everything f*cking legalized, don't worry over what the government thinks. It's fun! Take the illegal card we are dealt and shove it up their ass by ignoring them.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

WEED IS ILLEGAL!?!?! Oh sh*t I better go burn down my crops!!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

If alcohol and cigarettes are legal I don't see why weed shouldn't be (in the US).


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

JAC said:


> If alcohol and cigarettes are legal I don't see why weed shouldn't be (in the US).
> [snapback]1071112[/snapback]​


My same thoughts :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> This question has, and always will bother me. The question should not be "should weed be legal" it should be "should weed be illegal". Unless there is a demonstrable reason that something is a public safety threat, the government has no business telling you you should not do something. In a free society we should not have to justify pursuing our own desires and wants, the government should have to justify taking those away. Imagine if you had to plead a case to read a book or make love to your wife and have the government pass judgement on whether they want to allow you the basic freedom of pursuing your own wants. That is not a free society, and it is a mockery of a free society we live in as long as you have to plead and make an argument to do something the government has no business telling you you can not do.
> [snapback]1070681[/snapback]​


well put Richard


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i think they should just decriminalize it, so if you get caught you end up with a ticket and dont get arrested or end up in jail. do you know that 50% of people in jail are in there fro drugs? do you know that 50% of people in jail for drugs are in there for marijuana? if my stoner math serves me correct, then that makes 25% of the people in american jails weed convictions. doesn't that sound a little ridiculous? oh yeah and by the way this post proves i can post more than 1 line


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Being lazy and stupid is not against the law.
> ...


what the heck does Walmart have to do with anything? I see a biased opinion already...







LOL


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz , lets take a trip to the Dam ...
> ...


So lets start planning


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


which fest is that theres one in london in november and im going


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > It IS a pity however, that I have to help support the lazy-assed dumbshits with my tax dollar via welfare.
> ...


No, I'm not anymore... I stopped being a loser, quit the drugs and got a life.
I rest _my_ case.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

zombie said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > BUBBA said:
> ...


Ok thats good to know but whats with the







doode ?


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

ok maybe that was the wrong one







is that better :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

zombie said:


> ok maybe that was the wrong one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

